
Scripting, Customization and Automation Using Tcl in Creo - blacksqr
https://wiki.tcl-lang.org/page/Tcl+for+Creo
======
bsilvereagle
This is pretty neat. For those interested in automating CAD, Solidworks has a
COM interface (great C# support) and Fusion 360 has Python, C++, and
JavaScript interfaces.

[https://www.solidworks.com/sw/support/api-
support.htm](https://www.solidworks.com/sw/support/api-support.htm)

[https://help.autodesk.com/view/fusion360/ENU/?guid=GUID-C154...](https://help.autodesk.com/view/fusion360/ENU/?guid=GUID-C1545D80-D804-4CF3-886D-9B5C54B2D7A2)

~~~
imglorp
And fully programmatic CAD also, such as
[http://www.openscad.org/](http://www.openscad.org/)

~~~
analognoise
I guess for some or generative structures it makes sense, but programming a
CAD object sounds like something from the 1970's. Being able to click on a
corner and say, "fillet, radius whatever" makes way more sense to me. I must
not be "getting it" \- could you explain how it is better? I get that it's
FOSS, so besides that?

~~~
etskinner
Has an effort to add a full GUI to OpenSCAD ever been considered? Would be
absolutely amazing to be able to design the way you're describing, and then
throw it into a git repo.

~~~
bsilvereagle
CadQuery allows scripting of FreeCAD, and comes close to "OpenSCAD with a
GUI".

[https://github.com/dcowden/cadquery](https://github.com/dcowden/cadquery)

